# Blueberry smashing bulldog!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

This girl makes my family and I crack up over her goofy antics lol! I had to share this with you all. At one point she gets the blueberry stuck between her toes LOL! Watch.......I hope you get a laugh out of it :roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL that was really cute ... Bogart loves him some blueberries I actually use those as dog treats so he doesn't play with them he eats them up lol.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


> LOL that was really cute ... Bogart loves him some blueberries I actually use those as dog treats so he doesn't play with them he eats them up lol.


Glad Bogart likes them! I give one to her and you can see she thought it was a toy LOL! :hammer: she is such a clown! She loves carrots and apples though and will drive me crazy for a piece when she see's me eating them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL yeah it's funny because Bogart will eat Apples, Watermelon, Strawberries and Blue Berries, Ava won't eat any of them LOL. The new puppy loves Blueberries as well. Dog's have their picks too I guess hahahaha.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that was way too cute, she's silly :roll:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She is VERY silly but she is very footsy to.....I have never seen a dog touch something with there foot so much to figure the object out lol! All the dogs I've owned over the years and this is a first for me lol!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute, so she didnt eat it at all? even after all that ? lol , mine love blue berries.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> very cute, so she didnt eat it at all? even after all that ? lol , mine love blue berries.


LOL! No Angel she just mangled it and I threw it away lol! She is a weirdo!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

She is adorable;
That video had me giggling 
Thanks for sharing.

O'Malley LOVED fruits and veggies but won't eat blueberries unless I break them open. He ,however, LOVES green pepper,watermelon,and cantalope.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha thats cute and she is good at doggie yoga too


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> She is adorable;
> That video had me giggling
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> O'Malley LOVED fruits and veggies but won't eat blueberries unless I break them open. He ,however, LOVES green pepper,watermelon,and cantalope.


Thanks  She has me giggling all the time 


ames said:


> hahaha thats cute and she is good at doggie yoga too


Thanks Amy  She is very agile


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol what a personalilty


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwwww, she looked like she was trying to sweep it under the rug, lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Lol what a personalilty





MamaTank said:


> Awwwww, she looked like she was trying to sweep it under the rug, lol


Thanks guys


----------



## JimmyG (Jun 25, 2011)

cute video LOL.. Bella is lovely. 

my pups love blueberries.. I mix them in with either greek yogurt or cream cheese. 

be careful with strawberries they have too much sugar.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

JimmyG said:


> cute video LOL.. Bella is lovely.
> 
> my pups love blueberries.. I mix them in with either greek yogurt or cream cheese.
> 
> be careful with strawberries they have too much sugar.


Thanks  she would probably play with the strawberry to instead of eat it lol!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Actually Jimmy G Fresh Strawberries, Blueberries, and Rasberries are the lowest on the glycemic index for fruit. They have very little impact on blood sugar I know this because I eat low carb as a way of life and these are the fruits I eat on a regular basis nothing in large quantity is good for you but 1/2 cup of strawberries only has 5 effective net carbs effective mean the amount of impact on blood sugar levels which is very low. As you can see below Strawberries are even lower on the Glycemic Index then Blueberries  But berries would be the better choice over other fruits if your concerned about sugar.

Low Glycemic Index foods
Eat More of These Foods to maintain healthy glucose levels!

Celery, lettuce 0
Green vegetables, eggplant, onions, garlic, cauliflower, sprouts, radishes, etc. 0-25
Eggs 10
Peanuts/nuts 10
Most meats/fish (unprocessed) 12
Venison 12
Yogurt (plain, unsweetened) 14
Soybeans 18
Fructose (fruit sugar) 20
Greens (beet, collard, etc.) 20
Green beans (Hidatsa) 20
Cherries 22
Plums 25
Grapefruit 25
Lentils (red) 25
Barley (pearled) 25
Milk (regular) 27
Kidney beans 27
Apricots, dried 30
Beans-dried (black, kidney, butter) 30
Lentils (green) 30
Corn (Mandan) 30-35
Milk (skim) 32
Split peas 32
*Strawberries, raspberries, black berries (fresh) 32*
Flax seeds 32
Chickpeas 33
Pears 36
Tomatoes 38
Pinto or navy beans 39
Yogurt (fruit-sweetened-no sugar) 38
Apples 30-38
Peaches 30-40
Peanut butter (no sugar added) 40
*Blueberries (fresh) 40*
Apple juice 41
Oats (steel cut) 42
Black eyed peas 42
Kidney beans (canned) 42
Chickpeas (canned) 42
Grapes 43
Soy milk 43
Banana (under ripe) 43
Oranges 40-44
Red wine 44
All Bran cereal 44
Whole wheat pasta 45
Bulgar 47
Wild rice 48-55
Yams 48
Pumpernickel bread 49
Grapefruit juice 49
Squash (most varieties) 50-55
Rye bread (whole grain) 50
Oatmeal (old fashioned) 50
Kiwi 52
Buckwheat (Kasha) 54
Sweet potatoes 54
Pasta (protein enriched) 55
Oat bran cereal 55
Sweet corn 55-60
Mango 56
Potatoes (new, boiled w/ skin) 57
Pita bread 58
Beets 59


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You can also research Diabetic Fruit Loads and you will see Fresh Strawberries, Blueberries, and Rasberries are top choice for diabetics to eat.

Type 2 Diabetes Fruit List | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for that info Sadie. I eat very healthy so its good to know the majority of the foods you listed I am making the right choices on


----------

